# MOT class?



## manners1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi my lwb hi top Transit is due its second mot, the first being a class VII as it was a commercial vehicle, its now registered as a motorhome does the station just test it as class 4 or is there more to it?

cheers manners


----------



## cada (Sep 26, 2007)

it will just get tested as a class 4,they will just change the class when it gets logged on to the computer


----------



## charlieshelby (Dec 12, 2010)

As i understand up to 3000kg is class4 from 3001kg to 3500kg is class7, 3501 and above its a hgv test


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

No, sub 3500kg on a motorhome is Class 4


----------



## cada (Sep 26, 2007)

all motorhomes are class 4 regardless of size.just most test stations cant handle much over 3500 kg


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

cada said:


> all motorhomes are class 4 regardless of size.


Very true if registered as motor caravans.
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/OwningAVehicle/Mot/DG_4022514


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

All motorhomes are class 4, but you will probably need to find a class 7 station to get it tested if it is too big for a classs 4 mot station ramp (small van/car). However you should only be chaged a class 4 fee.


----------



## manners1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Class 4 it is then thanks all.


----------

